# Removing 11-87 Syn. Stock



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm thinking about buying a new syn. stock for my 11-87. Right now it is wearing a Monte Carlo stock for a cateliver barrel. I just bought a bird barrel for it and it doesn't hold right due to the monte carlo stock. Before I buy a new stock though, I'm wondering how tough it is to remove the existing stock?

Also, how hard would it be to put a swivel stud into it on my own?


----------



## FMann (May 12, 2007)

I have a 11-87 with a wood stock and right now its loose and I can't tighten it up. The draw bolt is rusted solid I have sprayed WD-40, Brake away both down it trying to get it free all with no luck. So I'm intrested in seeing what people say about this. 

As for the swivel stud I have no idea with the Syn. Stock. I have done my own in wood stocks but don't own a gun with a syn. stock on it. I think some come with the swivel stud allready in them but I could be wrong.


----------



## Paddler (Mar 14, 2008)

Its been a few years..... from what I remember..... there is 2 phillip screws in the recoil pad. Look for the cuts and insert screwdriver as you wont be able to see the screws. Once you remove the pad you can use a socket to remove the nut that holds on the stock. 

Beware that on an older gun(or poor care after repeated submersions) this nut will be rusted in place and Remington gets about $100 to fix it. I know that from writing the check.


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

Paddler has it right, remove the rear buttpad and then remove the bolt inside the stock.. Here is a picture of my custom 870 turkey rig with after-market Bell & Carlson camo stock with raised cheek piece..










CB


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

like stated above, it is easy, as long as the bolt is not rusted on. If it is use some PB Blaster to loose the rust. I have yet to find any rusted bolt that PB Blaster did not break loose (spray it and then tap the bolt with a screw driver etc, spray, tap repeat, the tapping works the spray into the threads and rust). If you have an impact wrench that will fit in there with an extension that would likely break it loose too, but becareful of the torque.

When you reinstall the new stock use alittle Anti-Seize on the threads and it will be a lot less likley to seize up again.

On mine (1187 Police) it was a used Police Dept shotgun (read used and abused) and I had no problem getting the stocks off when I switched them out for Speed Feed tactical stocks.

Hope this helps
J-


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

hope this isnt too basic, but when you put a screwdriver into the cuts on the recoil pad, lube the tip of the driver with some oil/wd40 etc, so that it doesnt make the hole larger in the pad.

Dont ask me how I know this


----------



## uncletj (Aug 30, 2005)

codybear said:


> Paddler has it right, remove the rear buttpad and then remove the bolt inside the stock.. Here is a picture of my custom 870 turkey rig with after-market Bell & Carlson camo stock with raised cheek piece..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking piece. I like the camo scope & mount against the dark receiver. Don`t care much for the all camo stuff out there.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks guys. I tried my best to no avail. I'm worried about screwing anything up. My stock doesn't have a standard hex nut on it. So, I ordered this from Brownell's for anyone that's interested:

http://www.brownells.com/aspx/NS/store/productdetail.aspx?p=967&st=080-187-201&s=1972

Here's some good info with photos too:

http://www.shotgunworld.com/bbs/viewtopic.php?t=75570


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

One more question though. For those of you who have bought the Remington Syn replacement stock, does yours have the Remenigton insignia on the pistol grip?


----------

